# Batman Unlimited: Mechs vs. Mutants is release on DVD September 13.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> BATMAN AND GREEN ARROW FIND THEMSELVES FACING A GIANT THREAT TO GOTHAM CITY’S SAFETY
> 
> AS WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASES
> *
> ...


----------

